# Factory doors photos



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

$7 Lowes rural grey steel mailbox

flatten the sucker and cut it up

install 

real photo of a Home Depot door which probably got destroyed by a runaway truck

(corrugations found in your mailbox around less than half the wavelength of a Fiskar’s)

(got this idea from Scott over at the 7/8 scale forum) 
@font-face { font-family: "Cambria"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0in 0in 0.0001pt; font-size: 12pt; font-family: "Times New Roman"; }a:link, span.MsoHyperlink { color: blue; text-decoration: underline; }a:visited, span.MsoHyperlinkFollowed { color: purple; text-decoration: underline; }div.Section1 { page: Section1; }


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

2nd try @font-face { font-family: "Cambria"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0in 0in 0.0001pt; font-size: 12pt; font-family: "Times New Roman"; }div.Section1 { page: Section1; }


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

@font-face { font-family: "Cambria"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0in 0in 0.0001pt; font-size: 12pt; font-family: "Times New Roman"; }div.Section1 { page: Section1; }


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

ignore the 2nd photo; typed wrong URL


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Great economical idea. Thanks for posting. Great looking stonework on your factory. Do you have any additional photos of it? How did you create the brick? 
Robert


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks, Robert. 

1. I'm building a 7/8 scale factory which will double as a charcoal or wood BBQ (real one). It's under construction so when it's done I'll post photos. 

2. I'm using a Pep Boy Garage Door saver called "Prevent a Dent" by GarageLine $15 for the mold. It has cells on the back, lots and lots. 

Used it to make buckets and buckets of blocks. Material is concrete, cement, mortar, hypertufa, whatever I have on hand


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice door! Thanks for the tips! 

Now all you need to do is squash it a bit to look like the real one ;-)


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good, but even at 7/8, to my eye that beagle looks a little out of scale but nicely done the fur looks real!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Inventive idea for the doors! Great looking stones indeed; looking forward to the pictures of the finished factory / BBQ (that's an inventive idea also!!!!).


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Really neat idea, especially for the cost.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks; in last photo, taken prior to installing the corrugation (as you can tell), you can see the steel concrete on which the corrugation was affixed. The entire structure is fireproof. The top roof has massive hinges and swings all the way up when burgers are thrown on. Inside is a stainless grill, salvaged from one someone was throwing away. It is mounted on bricks so can be adjustable, depending on how much wood or charcoal is used. 

I opted out of using fiskars b/c the waves it makes are a bit too big and the dimensions of a can are too tiny for the 13X9 door. 

The door frame is a leftover part from a dog door that I installed. The tile atop the roof is removable for a smokestack once the BBQ gets going. The entire structure is mounted on concrete blocks, hidden from view by hardiboard, upon which tile and bricks are affixed with mortar. The other purpose of the factory is lounge chair. It is located in the shadiest part of the railway under the deck and with some cushions, makes a nice recliner. 

Lastly, the back end of the structure is separated by hardiboard and doubles as a train storage area. So the "factory" has a multifunctional use, as you can see. It's by no means finished and doesn't really look that great yet as detailing hasn't been added.


----------

